# Hi. newbie here. referred for laparoscopy and dye.



## lalala (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi. Not only am I a newbie but this is also my first time posting on a forum ever!

I'm here because i've just had my first appointment at the hospital. Am 37, been TTC since 35 but only really been making an effort (charting etc) for the last year. Doctor referred me after I got all the usual first blood tests - with the day 21 test showing that I wasn't ovulating. After my first appointment at the fertility clinic I'm being booked in for a Laparoscopy and Dye test. The consultant then said it would be IUI or IVF depending on results.

I'm here because I'm just overwhelmed. I was really surprised to be referred for laparoscopy and IUI / IVF as the first options. Am I being fast-tracked because of my age?  If so then that should be good right ? But i'm actually scared, confused and upset as a result and can't work out why (I'm usually a very logical women!)


any advice appreciated - especially on laparoscopy and what to expect.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

lalala and welcome to Fertility Friends 
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first fertility cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

*IUI Beginners Guide ~ *   CLIcK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## stickyrice (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi lalala, welcome   &   on your first forum post!

All the things you are feeling are totally normal, I felt the same last year. I started out with my bloods & they showed i wasn't ovulating every month. I then had a lap & dye September 09 & am now in the middle of my first IVF cycle, so if there is anything you would like to know send me a PM (personal message) also you will find loads of great info on this site, I did & it helped me. Getting referred now is good as sometimes it can take a few months for things to actually happen.


----------



## lmbmwgw (Jun 3, 2010)

hi i know how you feel i have just had a laparoscopy and dye 2 days ago and im a newbie too!!! the procedure is fine and you will be a bit sore for a few days but nothing bad !!! if you have any questions about the laparoscopy feel free to ask me xx hope it goes well for you xxx laura xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The less time you waste the better! I know from bitter experience that time runs out remarkably quickly.

I think it is really good that your hospital is not wasting any time. Get that lap and dye done - then you have a true picture of what is going on inside and whether your tubes are open and the ovaries look healthy.
If they are then ovulation induction and timed IUI is an option. If like me it is a total shock to discover tubes are blocked, then you can get on with IVF as soon as possible and not waste time on pointless treatments.

The laparoscopy is fine. You won't know anything about it. It is a day case procedure. It is sore for a few days and your tummy muscles may hurt for a week or two, but it is bearable.


----------



## lalala (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind words and support. Having spent (alot!) of time researching I now realise this is a pretty standard procedure, am over the shock and have calmed down a lot. I am still nervous but I think that's because I've never had any surgery before or even been under general anesthetic. Am booked in for mid-July. Now I just need to work out how I explain the time off to work!

This site is great.
thanks again
x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

All you have to say to work is that you need an operation. If they press you say it is a woman's procedure - that will have them running for the hills with no more questions   . You will be signed off for 3-5 days anyway.

I was also terrified of a general anaesthetic and did not sleep for 2 weeks before my operation. I even had an anaesthetist friend of mine come with me to the anaesthetic room and she came to recovery afterwards when I woke up - she worked there. I am an intensive care pharmacist and advise on sedation and anaesthesia problems every day and know the competence and care the anaesthetists I work with put into their medical practice - but somehow when you are on the receiving end it is a different ball game.

However since May 2006, I have had a lap and dye, an ankle fracture repair, the metal work out of my ankle after it healed, egg collection and a miscarriage that needed an operation, all under various regimens of general anaesthesia or sedation and I can truthfully say that I would not be worried about having an anesthetic again. You come over woozy and in less than about 3 seconds you are asleep. Think happy thoughts. The next thing you know is recovery. You have no recollection of time - that is weird and different to normal sleep. You could have been asleep for 5 minutes or 5 days and you would not have a clue.
I find it actually a really nice experience. After no sleep for 2 weeks I found it a fab way of having a really good sleep with no effort required.
I especially liked my ankle fracture surgery as I was in so much pain it was a relief to get away from it for a while.

I was not too keen on the sedation for EC as it did not really work for me - I am considering paying the extra £350 for a general anaesthetic for my next EC.

The other advantage of a laparoscopy and dye is that for a couple of months afterwards, if your partner is healthy and your tubes are open, your fertility is enhanced. I would not be sitting here writing this post if it were not for this procedure. My mother was infertile for 17 years and there was no IVF in those days. She was offered a lap and dye at the age of 38 and one month later she was pregnant with me!  

They will take good care of you! Any worries or questions just PM me.


----------

